# Running a US business (Cel Phone specific)



## Shane LaVigne

We are considering moving out of the US. I own and operate a business remotely already and I am wondering if there is a way to set up cel service where people calling the business phone would not know that I wasn't stateside. 

Any advice on how to do this?


----------



## Bevdeforges

It very much depends on what country you're going to be resident in. First of all, you'll probably have to set up some sort of business entity in order to register with the appropriate tax authorities and social insurance agencies. You are generally considered to be working in whatever country you are physically present in while doing the work - with no regard for where your customers are located, nor where or how you are being paid for your services. 

It shouldn't be all that difficult to arrange for some sort of phone transfer (that's how all those annoying call centers work, after all) - it will just be an additional business expense. It's even possible using something as simple as Skype, though for a business you'd probably want a more professional service.


----------



## Moulard

The simplest solution, depending on the size of your business is pretty straight forward. 
Maintain your existing US phone number and obtain a new local phone number. 
You can either mange two phones or you can invest in a dual SIM phone if you do not have one already

Your US Clients call you on your US number, you call your US clients using your US SIM.

You use your new local number for everything else.
You need to be mindful of international roaming costs related to making calls as well as data charges if you are doing it all on the US SIM

The other thing to be mindful of if bringing a phone with you is to make sure it will operate in the frequencies used in the country you are moving to. Don't simply rely on the 2G, 3G, 4G etc parts... look at the actual freqency bands supported by your phone and in the country you will be in. 

Personally, I would recommend porting your number to a carrier that can provide you with a VOIP solution (if you are not already on one) - and setting things up so that you are using a local data plan (that could be a SIM, fixed or WIFI) when making calls to your US clients.

Skype as suggested by Bev can be a good option but the downside is that I do not believe you can port your existing US number into Skype. If you are on an SFB or other Business / Enterprise license things may have changed since I left the Telco industry but that was supported in only a few limited countries (not including the US)

But if you don't mind having to notify your clients of new US numbers then that is a good option to look at.


----------

